# Marco Antonio Barerra v. Kevin Kelley?



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 13, 2003)

Did anyone here catch the Barerra vs. Kelley bout Saturday night? I didn't get a chance to watch it, but I heard Kelley took a beating... :boxing:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2003)

What weight class was this?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 20, 2003)

They're featherweights.


----------

